

Show HN: Chrome Extension Shows Unread Comments - Johngibb
http://johnfgibb.com/hacker-news-unread-comments-chrome-extension

======
Johngibb
I'd love to hear any suggestions you guys may have for this extension.

One idea I was kicking around, is to not show the *NEW marker the very first
time you visit a thread, since everything is new at that point. Any opinions?

